# Qui donc a un PicooZ sur MacG ?



## boodou (14 Décembre 2007)

Tout est dans la question 
qui donc joue avec son p'tit PicooZ à l'occasion ? 
allez, avouez !


----------



## Marco68 (14 Décembre 2007)

boodou a dit:


> Tout est dans la question
> qui donc joue avec son p'tit PicooZ à l'occasion ?
> allez, avouez !



Moi...J'en ai trois..

Un couleur style police allemande, un tigré et un plutôt neutre...Je les adore...Et j'y joue souvent...


----------



## SoundJfx (14 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben pareil, j'en ai trois. Ca donne des parties endiablées quand on est plusieurs. Mon premier est rouge, je l'ai ramené des USA il y a 10 mois. Les deux autres sont blancs.

Sjfx.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Décembre 2007)

Sans savoir ce qu'es un PicooZ (ce qui était mon cas avant que Google me renseigne finalement), lire les post de ce fil peut s'avérer assez délectable pour l'imagination.


----------



## rally26 (14 Décembre 2007)

salut moi j'aurais un picoo z pour noel mais  j'ai un fairy lx 609 ; il est genial , tres costaud et vole bien


----------



## Marco68 (14 Décembre 2007)

rally26 a dit:


> salut moi j'aurais un picoo z pour noel mais  j'ai un fairy lx 609 ; il est genial , tres costaud et vole bien




ah oui...Le style alouette ...Marrant...


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sans savoir ce qu'es un PicooZ (ce qui était mon cas avant que Google me renseigne finalement), lire les post de ce fil peut s'avérer assez délectable pour l'imagination.



c'est pour ça que je n'ai donné aucun lien vers une photo ou un site web 
je viens d'en acheter un et pour le prix (env25) c'est vraiment sympa


----------



## doudou83 (15 Décembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sans savoir ce qu'es un PicooZ (ce qui était mon cas avant que Google me renseigne finalement), lire les post de ce fil peut s'avérer assez délectable pour l'imagination.



+1    On en apprend tous les jours sur ce forum !!!


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2007)

et concernant les vibrations, vous en êtes content ?


----------



## rally26 (15 Décembre 2007)

je sais pas se que vaut vraiment le picooz en stabilitée et pilotage mais le fairy lx609 et genial


----------



## Marco68 (15 Décembre 2007)

rally26 a dit:


> je sais pas se que vaut vraiment le picooz en stabilitée et pilotage mais le fairy lx609 et genial



...idem pour le Picooz...Sauf que le Picooz était précurseur...


----------



## SoundJfx (15 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et concernant les vibrations, vous en êtes content ?



Sur les trois, un vibre un peu trop. J'en avais acheté un incontrolable que j'ai échangé. Son remplacant me donne pleine satisfaction.

(qui a dit que ce sujet était ambigüe ?   )

Sjfx.


----------



## jahrom (15 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un picooz, et un mosquito. Ce dernier est bien meilleur car il est en trois voix. Malheureusement j'ai cassé l'hélice de la queue. (non il n'y a pas de jeux de mots  )
Mon prochain sera le lama je pense. On devient vite addict de ces conneries d'hélicoptère.
Sinon je vais sur mes 34 ans


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2007)

Arfffff! J'osais pas l'avouer. J'en ai un aussi


----------



## Marco68 (15 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> J
> Mon prochain sera le lama je pense. On devient vite addict de ces conneries d'hélicoptère.
> Sinon je vais sur mes 34 ans




...Snifff...Mon lama est mort cet été cramé dans un champ...Ca me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs : j'ai récupéré un carcasse avec tout en noir fumant dedans...Je l'avais sorti pas trop de vent, il a été emporté, je l'ai perdu de vue, pour le retrouver je donnais des coups de gaz, mais les herbes hautes, prises dans les pales, ont fait fumer le moteur....Ouiiiiinn !!!
Je viens d'avoir 39 ans


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai un picooz, et un mosquito. Ce dernier est bien meilleur car il est en trois voix. Malheureusement j'ai cassé l'hélice de la queue. (non il n'y a pas de jeux de mots  )
> Mon prochain sera le lama je pense. On devient vite addict de ces conneries d'hélicoptère.
> Sinon je vais sur mes 34 ans



donc selon toi le Mosquito est une bonne transition avant le Lama ?
j'avoue que le PicooZ m'amuse bien, mais le mode trois voies me fait envie !


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Décembre 2007)

Dans la tronche, je vous le dit, le picooz et autre truc de ce genre, confier cela à un gamin et scrounch le picooz dans le noze ; à un adulte c'est pire, est vlump le picooz dans le ....


----------



## Beap (15 Décembre 2007)

Salut

utilisateur de picoo'z aussi. Acheté grace à amazon 20,99 euros... il y a d'ailleurs de bons prix (moins de 27) 

C'est génial mais j'ai cassé l'aileron au dessous de l'hélice arrière 

Bientôt 30 ans ^^ pour ma part  :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (16 Décembre 2007)

boodou a dit:


> Tout est dans la question
> qui donc joue avec son p'tit PicooZ à l'occasion ?
> allez, avouez !



k'est ke c'est ça encore?

moi je ne connais que mario kart :rose:


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

C'est ça. Couplé à une webcam, on peut aller mater les gonzesses discretos (enfin presque)... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eEden1guIAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eEden1guIAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eEden1guIA


----------



## Beap (16 Décembre 2007)

sauf que la webcam doit être vraiment légère.... car déjà que le bouzin pèse 10 grammes :/


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2007)

Beap a dit:


> sauf que la webcam doit être vraiment légère.... car déjà que le bouzin pèse 10 grammes :/



Oui. Mais si le bouzin pèse 3 kilos et fait un bruit de tondeuse à gazon, ça le fait moins pour aller mater les gonzesses discretos...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un peu amélioré le truc


[youtube]itIDg6sXgbo[/youtube]


----------



## doudou83 (16 Décembre 2007)

Beap a dit:


> Salut
> 
> utilisateur de picoo'z aussi. Acheté grace à amazon 20,99 euros... il y a d'ailleurs de bons prix (moins de 27)
> 
> ...



Bon , je vais peut être m'y mettre au Picoozzzzz !  (je frôle les 53 ans) :love:


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2007)

Après, si tu en as marre du Pikooz, tu peux toujours passer au niveau supérieur   

[YOUTUBE]GyJX8YGXu2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beap (16 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bon , je vais peut être m'y mettre au Picoozzzzz !  (je frôle les 53 ans) :love:


on est tous de grands enfants ^^
Non c'est vraiment plaisant, un rêve enfin réaliser. Par contre c'est que pour l'intérieur car même sans vent dehors....... en plus vu que c'est de l'infrarouge, au soleil tu ne peux pas le controler.



sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais c'est l'retour des glands dites moi...   :sleep:


:mouais: je vois pas en quoi je serais gland !!!


----------



## PommeQ (17 Décembre 2007)

2 PicooZ


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Décembre 2007)

j ai un rouge 
Je l'ai lesté d'un cure dents sous le nez,
avec ça, il ne vole plus, c est un véritable picooz d attaque
lol


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Décembre 2007)

Pfffff une merdasse volante oui, c'est tout:rateau:
Anti PicooZ, je suis


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2007)

Ca dépend de ce qu'il y a dans la PicooZ, moi je dis...  D


_Tapez pas, chuis déjà sorti... _


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (19 Décembre 2007)

maintenant je vois ce que c'est    

j'ai assez des moustiques qui tourniquent chez moi a leur bon vouloir mais ...
ça serait une bonne idée de me le faire offrir pour noel ...
au moin celui là je pourrais l'actionner a mon bon vouloir


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> maintenant je vois ce que c'est
> 
> j'ai assez des moustiques qui tourniquent chez moi a leur bon vouloir mais ...
> ça serait une bonne idée de me le faire offrir pour noel ...
> au moin celui là je pourrais l'actionner a mon bon vouloir


Ouais tu verras c'est génial ce truc. Très utile pour s'envoyer des messages entre collègues de boulot et très discret (si si , vus que le personnel de la direction ne peut se décoller les yeux de leurs écrans pour espionner l'intranet et surveiller le contenu des boites mails de tous le monde :rateau: ... juste un geste vague de la main comme pour chasser le bruit du bidulle qui leur passe audessus)


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet (désolé les floodeurs hein)

Je l'avais repéré ce petit hélico à 27 à la grande récré.
Alors je cherchais le stratagème pour en acheter un, pour ne pas risquer de me faire avoiner par mes potes ou ma femme.
Ho bha pour le petit hugo, ton neveu non? il a juste 6mois non? Ca le fait pas?
Moi dommage mon gamin n'a que 2ans et demi, il va me le pourrir en une après-midi (ça doit être assez fragile tout de même cet engin)

Du coup je me suis , dix merde allez NED, tu t'en fout vu le prix que ça coûte tu t'en prends un. Le jour où je pars d'un pas décidé au magasin, je donne à manger à mon CHAT !!!  

Et depuis je me suis dit qu'avec le raton ca va pas être jouable....
Quelqu'un a déjà testé avec le félin?
J'ai peur qu'il me le rattatine en 2 secondes l'hélico?
:rose:


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet (désolé les floodeurs hein)
> 
> Je l'avais repéré ce petit hélico à 27 à la grande récré.
> Alors je cherchais le stratagème pour en acheter un, pour ne pas risquer de me faire avoiner par mes potes ou ma femme.
> ...



Aucun soucis, le chat en a peur. ça fait un peu de bruit, donc des qu'il l'entend arriver il se barre... De plus je tiens a préciser que le picooZ est très solide.


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ce fil : j'avoue que j'ignorais totalement ce qu'était un PicooZ ! 
Du coup, je compte en offrir un a mon neveu. Mais vous savez ce que c'est : à 13 ans il doit connaitre le truc à fond et je préfère éviter qu'il ne passe pour un naze auprès de ses potes. Y a t-il des pièges à éviter pour un mec comme moi qui n'y connait rien ? Des modèles vraiment différents ? En bref : qu'est ce qui a motivé votre achat de telle ou telle marque, tel ou tel modèle ? Je précise (j'ignore si c'est vraiment important) qu'il habite une maison et l'utilisera principalement dans un grand jardin (donc il vaut mieux un truc stable au vent, "pilotable" de relativement loin et... Solide !)

Thx.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2007)

rhaaaa, ça y'est, j'en veux un... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> rhaaaa, ça y'est, j'en veux un... :rateau:


Un Amoo(k)Z ?!...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est tellement réaliste ! 

Ceci étant, ma question était sérieuse : le lascar débarque chez moi dans moins d'un mois, alors j'en appelle aux spécialistes du vol stationnaire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un Amoo(k)Z ?!...




Nan, j'ai arrêté les vieux, même radiocommandés...
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

'Tain dis donc !!!

C'est le premier hélico de la première guerre mondiale que je vois !!!
:affraid:  



EDIT AMOKIEN : Premier en tout, c'est ma devise ! 
Bon, on ne dévie pas trop sur ce sujet.  Il ne ressemble déjà plus à grand chose, avec tous les posts supprimés...


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est tellement réaliste !
> 
> Ceci étant, ma question était sérieuse : le lascar débarque chez moi dans moins d'un mois, alors j'en appelle aux spécialistes du vol stationnaire !



Bah disons que pour ce faire la main, le picooz est excellent. Mais ce n'est qu'un jouet, et bien trop léger pour l'extérieur. C'est un hélico d'appart.

Dans un style plus pour l'extérieur y a le gyrotor (toujours de silverlit), mais ça demande plus de temps a maîtriser. (plus grand plus lourd et plus cher environ 60 euros)

Et sinon encore plus cher y a le co-comanche, mais la ça devient du vrai modélisme.

Pleins d'idées à cette adresse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aucun soucis, le chat en a peur. Aucun soucis, le chat en a peur.



 ou pas 

Un petit test Capital


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ou pas



Les miens, c'est un peu ce genre là 
Il n'a pas intérêt a tester le truc devant eux, sinon durée de vie _*TRES*_ limitée ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2007)

Euh ! ... je m'appelle Zebig, j'ai 58 ans et j'ai aussi un picooz ....:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! ... je m'appelle Zebig, j'ai 58 ans et j'ai aussi un picooz ....:rose::rose::rose:



Pourquoi ne suis je pas étonné ?! :love:
Doquéville m'informe qu'il n'a pas de PicooZ, mais qu'il fait tourner les pals, ca compte ? :love:

(Vous faites chier !)


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2007)

le gamin en a eu deux à noël, et grâce à MacGé, je connais le mot picooz (on trouve de tout sur ce forum )


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! ... je m'appelle Zebig, j'ai 58 ans et j'ai aussi un picooz ....:rose::rose::rose:


 Kool Thebig, mais tu fais komment avec ton nystagmus pour le piloter, parce-que moi j'en avait un de picooz, et hum... il a finis au travers d'une fenetre de l'immeuble de long séjour et de fin de vie d'en face, et l'une des locataire en as fait une syncope.  j'hésite à en reprendre un


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Décembre 2007)

N'avais je pas prévenu  picooz: pan dans la tronche:hosto:​


----------



## jahrom (28 Décembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ou pas
> 
> Un petit test Capital




En effet je remarque que mon chat s'est habitué au picooz et que maintenant il aurait tendance à vouloir le boxer...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Décembre 2007)

Pas un Picooz pour Noël   mais la réplique d'une Alouette II radio commandée de 45 cm de long  

Pas top en intérieur mais extra dehors Je mettrais des photos dès que possible


----------



## NED (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour les tests vidéo avec les chats, et merci Jahrom pour ton témoignage aussi...
Mon chat serait plutôt du même carractère que le blanc dans la vidéo => Boxeur !
Mais j'ai vu qu'après plusieurs mandales, l'hélico continuait à marcher, donc ça m'a l'air quand même assez solide ce truc.

Tfaçon j'vais en acheter un et pi c'est tout NA !!! 

J'ai l'impression que c'est quand même un sacré phénomène ce PicooZ  
Surtout chez les 30-40tenaires comme nous et pas chez les morveux !!


----------



## rizoto (30 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas un Picooz pour Noël   mais la réplique d'une Alouette II radio commandée de 45 cm de long
> 
> Pas top en intérieur mais extra dehors Je mettrais des photos dès que possible



Quel marque Dos Jones?

Thermique ou électrique?


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Décembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que c'est quand même un sacré phénomène ce PicooZ
> Surtout chez les 30-40tenaires comme nous et pas chez les morveux !!


ben pas grand monde chez macG donc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Kool Thebig, mais tu fais komment avec ton nystagmus pour le piloter, parce-que moi j'en avait un de picooz, et hum... il a finis au travers d'une fenetre de l'immeuble de long séjour et de fin de vie d'en face, et l'une des locataire en as fait une syncope.  j'hésite à en reprendre un


... Idem !!!!!!! Je passe plus de temps à essayer de le retrouver qu'à tenter de le piloter !!!! Quant au nystag, ça va ...:rateau:... faut simplement que j'évite de voyager en train ... là, c'est l'horreur sans nom... obligé de regarder par terre sans lever la tête ... les passagers doivent me prendre pour un vieux pervers... Arfffff !!!!!:love:

ps : pour les ignares :

"En médecine, le *nystagmus* est un mouvement d'oscillation involontaire et saccadé du globe oculaire. Le nystagmus est une perturbation de la coordination des muscles de l'&#339;il. Il peut être causé par une pathologie, des mouvements très rapides ou l'abus de certaines substances" ... (Aargghhh !!!!!!!   )


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Décembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que c'est quand même un sacré phénomène ce PicooZ
> Surtout chez les 30-40tenaires comme nous et pas chez les morveux !!



Nan pas du tout, pas d'auto-rotation possible donc danger et scratch le PicooZ et flûte le vase cadeau de mariage, la queue du chat ou l'oeil sanguinolent du voisin venu chercher un peu de sel


----------



## GuyomT (30 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ça. Couplé à une webcam, on peut aller mater les gonzesses discretos (enfin presque)...



Yann Arthus Bertrand n'a qu'a bien se tenir


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

c'est bien une idée de divoli de vouloir lui foutre une caméra pour mater les filles... t'as vu la taille de la bestiole???? Déjà que quand t'arrives à contrôler la montée et la descente, tu te sens un homme, alors contrôler l'altitude, l'orientation et ajuster l'objectif macro :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Décembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Quel marque Dos Jones?
> 
> Thermique ou électrique?


Pas de marque, c'est un cadeau d'entreprise, par contre c'est éléctrique Pas trop de temps en ce moment pour faire des photos


----------



## naturalbornsamy (30 Décembre 2007)

je pense que vous m'avez contaminé, je m'y met des mercredi....
jvous jure.... macgé...


----------



## Bassman (31 Décembre 2007)

Pareil, je m'y met pas du tout 

J'aime pas les effets de mode.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Ca y'est, j'en ai demandé un pour mon anniversaire...


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Pareil, je m'y met pas du tout
> 
> J'aime pas les effets de mode.



Et tu vas voir quand Madame voit la bestiole s'approcher de la porceleine, elle est plus la même non plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Et tu vas voir quand Madame voit la bestiole s'approcher de la porceleine, elle est plus la même non plus



Vite!
Offrons en un à iDuck pour voir la réaction de la soupière...


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Et tu vas voir quand Madame voit la bestiole s'approcher de la porceleine, elle est plus la même non plus




J'arrête pas de le dire
PicooZer dehors plutôt


----------



## rizoto (1 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'arrête pas de le dire
> PicooZer dehors plutôt



Oui  par grand vent, ca ajoute un peu de piment, je suis sur !!!


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ben pas grand monde chez macG donc



Non, une bagatelle....


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2008)

Grand frère du Picooz mais lui c'est plutôt conseillé à l'extérieur

A l'intérieur ça fait voler la poussière


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2008)

Rodjeure...
Targuette lokeude... :style:


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Grand frère du Picooz mais lui c'est plutôt conseillé à l'extérieur
> 
> A l'intérieur ça fait voler la poussière



bon là évidemment  on change de catégorie


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2008)

Pt'in !!!!     
Ils sont en rupture de stock à la grande récrée, et ptit un peu partout à Paris.... 
Je vais devoir attendre encore....

/me se met en mode trépignage....:hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2008)

Me dit pas ça, c'est mon anniversaire dans 6 jours et j'en ai demandé un...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> Pt'in !!!!
> Ils sont en rupture de stock à la grande récrée, et ptit un peu partout à Paris....
> Je vais devoir attendre encore....





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Me dit pas ça, c'est mon anniversaire dans 6 jours et j'en ai demandé un...



Un p'tit peu de frustration ne vous fera pas de mal Messieurs


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que moi aussi, je vais succomber au phénomène &#8212; c'est pour offrir aussi à mon neveu (si si, c'est vrai !  ), et peut-être aussi à mon chat :rose: .

Vu qu'il semble que les stocks soient vides en magasins physiques sur Paris, je me suis tourné vers Internet, et j'ai vu ça :

http://www.orichalk.com/jeux-&-jouets-picooz-p-79.html

Ce site est fiable ? Sont-ce les vrais picooz ? La vidéo qu'ils montrent est bizarre, je croyais qu'ils étaient plus petits que ça...
Merci aux connaisseurs pour leur réponse.


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

apparemment, ils ne vendent pas que des picooz, mais ceux montrés en sont. La question: ont-ils réellement du stock?


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2008)

Chez Joué Club, il semble dispo en ligne.


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Janvier 2008)

J'achète !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'achète !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [.....[/IMG]
> ​



trop gros , trop carré , trop moche ...carrement pas designer  :rateau: :rateau: 



et....
t'as la place parking en bas de chez toi ?


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> trop gros , trop carré , trop moche ...carrement pas designer  :rateau: :rateau:



C'est le résultat qui est design


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

Quand je pense qu'il y en a qui se font jeter du bar pour y avoir étalé leur entousiasme consumériste en faveur de la marque à la pomme...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> trop gros , trop carré , trop moche ...carrement pas designer  :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> et....
> t'as la place parking en bas de chez toi ?




M'en fout, du moment que je marrave ces satanés PicooZ


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Janvier 2008)

le lance-flammes est plus efficace, facile à fabriquer, facile à transporter, moins cher


----------



## macl0lo (11 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Je fais la promo pour un pote qui a développé un homebrew pour psp qui permet de piloter un picooz via la psp fat (avec un port infrarouge).

Si ça vous interesse : http://gueux-forum.net/index.php?showtopic=164682


----------



## rizoto (11 Janvier 2008)

macl0lo a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je fais la promo pour un pote qui a développé un homebrew pour psp qui permet de piloter un picooz via la psp fat (avec un port infrarouge).
> 
> Si ça vous interesse : http://gueux-forum.net/index.php?showtopic=164682



quelle est l'intérêt d'utiliser une PsP?


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

c'est deux fois plus ludique voyons


----------



## kisbizz (11 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> quelle est l'intérêt d'utiliser une PsP?



la manette ?


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> la manette ?



ben non, c'est le grip la différence 

rhhho les nioubes ce soir


----------



## macl0lo (11 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> quelle est l'intérêt d'utiliser une PsP?



Le contrôle de la vitesse des pales par palier par exemple (au lieu du pad avec ressort de la manette). Et puis le soft gère les différents canaux des différents picooz ça permet de ne pas avoir à changer de manette entre tous ses picooz.

Et puis c'est plus classe


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

macl0lo a dit:


> Et puis c'est plus classe



Mais oui, comme tout ce qui est rigoureusement inutile, c'est rigoureusement indispensable 

_(pour le reste, je salue le développeur, car moi, je ne saurai pas le faire)_


----------



## kisbizz (11 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> M'en fout, du moment que je marrave ces satanés PicooZ



ben non    
c'est marrant ce truc .... surtout celui du voisin ...qui fait entrer le sien chez moi par la fenetre


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben non
> c'est marrant ce truc .... surtout celui du voisin ...qui fait entrer le sien chez moi par la fenetre



la suite,la suite, la suite


----------



## kisbizz (11 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> la suite,la suite, la suite



et puis  quoi encore?  


.....et puis j'ai cru comprendre que on a plus le droit de parler  de son nombril :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> le lance-flammes est plus efficace, facile à fabriquer, facile à transporter, moins cher



C'est sûr mais trop facile, un peu de piment tout de même


----------



## NED (14 Février 2008)

Ca y est je vais l'avoir pour la St valentin !!!
je vous dirai mes impression de pilotage quand je l'aurai essayé....je trépigne...je trépigne...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Ca y est je vais l'avoir pour la St valentin !!!
> je vous dirai mes impression de pilotage quand je l'aurai essayé....je trépigne...je trépigne...



Et tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

(non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas.)

Mais puisqu'il te dit qu'on lui offre !!!


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas. Non je ne le ferai pas.)
> 
> Mais puisqu'il te dit qu'on lui offre !!!



C'est vrai que DSC, ca le fait pas... 
Sérieusement, où donc a t-elle achetée cette merveille de la technologie chinoise ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est vrai que DSC, ca le fait pas...



Quoique, c'est une bonne cachette pour pas que l'autre trouve le cadeau en avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Faut juste prier pour que ça ne se mette pas en marche tout seul ! :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2008)

[MODE ECLABOUSSURES ON] tchouf tchouf tchouf [/MODE ECLABOUSSURES OFF]


----------



## mado (14 Février 2008)

Ouch.

Toujours un vrai bonheur quand les mecs parlent mécanique.


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2008)

Pas trop branché par la mécanique, moi...


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas trop branché par la mécanique, moi...



 Plutôt "gribouillage" ?


----------



## mado (14 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas trop branché par la mécanique, moi...



Oui, je sais. Enfin je veux bien te croire. 
Ceci dit, j'aime bien la mécanique, c'est juste que certains modes d'emploi, modes d'usage sont plus faciles et agréables à lire que d'autres. 
Toi, tu les fais en dessins, et c'est généralement très explicite :love:


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [MODE ECLABOUSSURES ON] tchouf tchouf tchouf [/MODE ECLABOUSSURES OFF]



Ho ! Une hémorroïde volante !!  


Toujours dans la finesse, je sais...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

T'inquiète  Moi j'aime bien.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Ho ! Une hémorroïde volante !!
> 
> 
> Toujours dans la finesse, je sais...


 Raviolis pour tout le monde à la cantine de MacG


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2008)

Retour au sujet. Thx.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Retour au sujet. Thx.


ouais ben tu l'as trouvé ton pikooz seulement ? hein ?

Je te verrai plus jouer avec la Vis Aérienne toi


----------



## NED (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et tu l'as trouvé où ?



 ELLE
l'a trouvé chez Surcouf Haussman !!!!
Bref, le truc est pas facile a piloter apres quelques essais.....:mouais:
Au bout de quelques jours ca va mieux, tourner, faire du sur place ça va. Mais avancer et reculer tient encore du coup de bol que du verritable instinct de pilote!


L'autonomie est à la limite du foutage de gueule (3,4 minutes pour le mien pas plus).
Cependant mon chat n'a as encore sauté dessus, il hesite, mais dès que l'engin est à portée, il a un peu la frousse tout de même.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Février 2008)

Quand est ce que ce fil va enfin fermer, raz le picooz


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Quand est ce que ce fil va enfin fermer, raz le picooz



J'en ai promis un a mon neveux, et je ne l'ai toujours pas trouvé. Rupture de stock ! Donc, ca reste ouvert !


----------



## fredintosh (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en ai promis un a mon neveux, et je ne l'ai toujours pas trouvé. Rupture de stock ! Donc, ca reste ouvert !



Vous êtes vraiment pas doués.   Moi j'ai commandé sur Orichalk le 11 janvier dernier, livré en 48 heures.  

http://www.orichalk.com/jeux-&-jouets-picooz-p-79.html


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en ai promis un a mon neveux, et je ne l'ai toujours pas trouvé. Rupture de stock ! Donc, ca reste ouvert !



Pourquoi tu n'en achetes pas un a Backcat ? C'est lui qui dirige tout le marché de la revente en Europe.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Hé ? gratte-toi le neurone un peu. Le temps que tu le trouves, déjà, ça nous fera un break. Ensuite, on sait jamais, t'auras peut-être envie d'aller faire chier ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## boodou (22 Février 2008)

Toi, t'es pas de bonne humeur le matin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Pourquoi "le matin" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

Pour ça? 

[YOUTUBE]8RA3pqgt3dM&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Février 2008)

nan c'est pas backcat dans la vidéo, parcequ'il parait qu'il à un manche à piloter un Boeing Constellation


----------



## NED (22 Février 2008)

Vous aller voir ou il va finir le manche à balais, ca sera pas dans un cocpit de picooZ !


----------



## NED (22 Février 2008)

Vous aller voir ou il va fini le manche à balais, ca sera pas dans un cocpit de picooZ !
  

T'habites ou Amok?
Tu vas bien en trouver un , ca réachalande à tour de bras dans les magasins!


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> T'habites ou Amok?


Personne pour saisir la perche ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Celle d'Amok n'est pas fiable&#8230; je passe mon tour !


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2008)

Ouais, c'est un manche !...


----------



## NED (23 Février 2008)

Bon technique marche avant-marche arrière, y'a pas des astuces?
Passer entre les portes c'est encore limite....


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

ça doit pas être évident de lacher le déambulatoire pour piloter le Picooz, vas falloir emprunter le fauteuil de l'Aricosec... en esperant que cela n'interfere pas avec les commandes du dit fauteuil


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

Ah là, par contre, si vous mettez la main sur la télécommande du fauteuil d'aricosec,* passez la moi !!!!* 


(Nan Amok ! J'l'ai dit en premier, et je l'ai demandée en premier ! )


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça doit pas être évident de lacher le déambulatoire pour piloter le Picooz



C'est très facile au contraire : ca va de la célèbre "rentre chez ta mère" aux valises sur le palier !


----------

